# bleeding on 2ww?



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

After our et, the nurse said I wouldn't have a bleed during my 2ww. I can't remember being told this before. Is this true? Anyone else been told this?
Smiling Girl xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We all respond differently to the drugs and this includes the progesterone support during 2ww (ie cyclogest, crinone, gestone which are all forms of progesterone).

Some women may have no bleeding at all, even if they sadly get a BFN, and won't bleed until they stop taking the meds...some may find they bleed immediately whilst others may find they don't bleed for maybe 6 weeks or more after stopping all the meds.

However, sadly, some women do get bleeding before test day...unfortunately this has happened on both my fresh IVFs 

Sending you lots of luck & fingers crossed  
Natasha


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks minxy, I sort of figured that would probably be the case. if I have learnt anything from all these discussions, it is impossible to be certain about anything!!
So sorry you had the bleeds before the test date, it must have felt so disheartening   
I wonder if that will be the case for me - as yet no bleed but AF cramps started last night

Smiling girl xx


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't believe it. I was nearly there, nearly reached test day and started bleeding this morning   I spotted a bit last night before I went to bed which sent me into a bit of a panic as I had the normal period pains feeling and I cried myself to sleep. Woke up this morning with full on bleeding so I think sadly it might be all over for me. This was my first IVF (Hammersmith) and they transferred one 2 cell and a 3 cell embryo, maybe I'm just clutching at straws here but is it possible that one emby could be passing through and the other one is still in there!? I have a terrible headache and feel a bit sick and a bit nauseus, but maybe thats just all the tears.  I also wondered why they did FET with only a 2 and 3 cell emby as I've read alot of other threads and most people have 4 cell and blasts put back in? Wondering why they didn't wait until my embies had developed more? 

Any advice would be great to help me get through the day. I have the PBT tomorrow morning.

Kerry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Sorry to hear you're bleeding...when is your official test day ? 


Did you have fresh IVF or FET as you mention both so confused me (easily done  )...if FET, was it medicated or natural ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Natasha,
Test day is tomorrow. Today is 11days post ET. Not sure what is difference with fresh IVF and FET, I did long day 21 protocol with Burserilin and puregon, then ovitrelle. Got 11 eggs but only 2 fertilised so if negative will have to do whole process again.

Kerry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Fresh IVF is a full IVF cycle with all the drugs and then EC.  With fresh IVF there is the long protocl (which you had) where you downreg before stimming.  There is also short protocol where you go straight to stimming with no downreg.

FET is frozen embryo transfer, using embryos frozen following a previous fresh IVF eg if had some good embies left after having transfer.  With FET there is medicated FET where you have drugs to prepare your body and time the transfer (eg for women who don't ovulate naturally, have irregular cycles etc) and there is also natural FET where ET is timed based on your natural ovulation...I've had 2 natural FETs and ET is done after I've ovulated.


Sounds like you did a fresh IVF cycle...is this your first ?

Are you having full flow red bleeding or is it spotting and/or browny colour blood ?  Have you actually tested ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Thanks for explaining all that, its my first cycle so I'm still pretty new to all this. I haven't tested with a home test as I thought it best to wait until the blood test tomorrow, didn't want to worry and make my situation worse so managed to hang on and not test. I started spotting last night before bed, then woke up this morning and found more blood which was red, but now it seems to be more browny-red, and kind of in the middle between normal period flow and being light, enough for me to wear a tampon though, and my periods are fairly light anyway. I suppose I just wont know for sure until the blood test tomorrow.

Kerry x


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

forgot to mention I have a really bad headache and feel very hot, plus when lying down I can feel lots of gurgling and movement inside.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

EarthAngel... Just wanted to send you loads of positive thoughts and Luck for tomorrow!

You could just be experiencing a late implantation bleed! Fingers Crossed hunni...  I will be thinking of you!

Nat xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kerry ~ just want to wish you so much luck for your test tomorrow  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sad news I'm afraid, got   today. Kind of knew though from bleeding yesterday, so was prepared for it. DP had some tears yesterday too, he said he hasn't cried for years and didn't really know how to, it's been really tough on him. Going to make a follow up appointment and see where we go from there.

Thank you ladies for your    . 

Kerry x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Kerry hun, i was just thinking about you........i'm sorry you got bad news 

You and DP be good to eachother.

Good luck for your follow up,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Kerry 

Take care of yourself and DH
Natasha


----------

